# NORCAR @ the Gate presents our annual "Take Down Mike Wise!!"



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

That's right! It's time again for NORCAR's annual "Take Down Mike Wise" race!!

It's going to be March 7th  Doors will open 8am and first Qual isn't till 2pm, lots of practice time 

Mike Wise will be running F1 and TC 17.5, who is man enough to de-throne the King?!?!

I invite all out to NORCAR to enjoy the festivities and punish Mike Wise.

We will have trophies and plaques for top 3 in "A" mains, TQ's, and lower main winners.

*** Just in, We will be awarding "hot lap" in F1 and 17.5 TC!! ***

Autographs from Mike Wise will be available after the race at a $5.00 fee.

We will be running:

F1 21.5
USGT 21.5
VTA 25.5
WGT 17.5
1/12 17.5
TC 17.5
1/12 Gate Spec
Novice

Club info can be found at : www.norcarracing.com

Let the talk begin...


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Do we have TC tires in stock?


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

What time would the first qualifier be starting?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Mackin said:


> Do we have TC tires in stock?


We do!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Lessen said:


> What time would the first qualifier be starting?


We're going off at 2pm


----------



## Street Sweeper (Feb 8, 2013)

sg1 said:


> Autographs from Mike Wise will be available after the race at a $5.00 fee.


I have paypal ready and waiting!


----------



## Street Sweeper (Feb 8, 2013)

Mackin said:


> Do we have TC tires in stock?


Will you be running TC 17.5?


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Street Sweeper said:


> Will you be running TC 17.5?


For a chance to take down Mike Wise I might just have to do it.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

mackin said:


> for a chance to take down mike wise i might just have to do it.


*yes!!!!*


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

Just ordered $300 in fiberglass to make extra bumpers......


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*** Just in, We will be awarding "hot lap" in F1 and 17.5 TC!! ***

If you're not going to win, blow out trying to get hot lap!!!

(It will be for just quals and main, not practice)


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

sg1 said:


> *** Just in, We will be awarding "hot lap" in F1 and 17.5 TC!! ***
> 
> If you're not going to win, blow out trying to get hot lap!!!
> 
> (It will be for just quals and main, not practice)


Too bad, I am only good in practice:thumbsup:


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)

Looks like there's a lot of guys that want to see Mike Wise go down.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

sg1 said:


> We're going off at 2pm


Thanks Wayne!


----------



## ic-racer (Jan 21, 2007)

I got all excited when I saw this thread because I thought it said "Take Out Mike Wise." I thought I'd have the best chance because I get 3 or 4 opportunities every heat...


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

ic-racer said:


> I got all excited when I saw this thread because I thought it said "Take Out Mike Wise." I thought I'd have the best chance because I get 3 or 4 opportunities every heat...


I love it when the quiet guys get in on the smack talk! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

also need regular weight bodies...and some anti tuck body stiffeners....


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Mike Peterson said:


> also need regular weight bodies...and some anti tuck body stiffeners....


No, you'll need some 0.060 thick bodies.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

So... Who's planning to run which class/es for this event?


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Lessen said:


> So... Who's planning to run which class/es for this event?


I am!!!!


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

CarbonJoe said:


> I am!!!!


Well, that much I know fine sir!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

CarbonJoe said:


> I am!!!!


Me too!


----------



## BSydor (Apr 20, 2004)

Will you let me "play" in the fun too? I like it when Mike goes down....


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

BSydor said:


> Will you let me "play" in the fun too? I like it when Mike goes down....


William, FYI, it's not "Take Down Mike Wise's Pants".


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

F1 and USGT


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

old_dude said:


> F1 and USGT


Yup!!!!!


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

TC and F1


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Remember Kids...

Doors will open at 8am and racing at 2pm!

Awards are on their way 

The layout that's been down will be slightly altered.
We're going to add some dots and ice to replace some of the flappers!

Also, don't forget autographs will be available all day.
You can bring your favorite body part in and Mike Wise would love to sign it for just 5 bucks!


----------



## ic-racer (Jan 21, 2007)

Looks like I can't stay past 6pm but if I run 3 classes I should get in some good track time. VTA, USGT, TC.

I'm anxious to see if how those three behave after modeling them in RC Crew Chief. I fine tuned the cars using a 4-scale setup and the dynamic simulations in the software. We will see.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

sg1 said:


> Remember Kids...
> 
> Doors will open at 8am and racing at 2pm!
> 
> ...


Nice, looking forward to the race. :thumbsup:


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

sg1 said:


> You can bring your favorite *body part* in and Mike Wise would love to sign it for just 5 bucks!


If you share a room with him, he signs with his DNA.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow.... Haha!


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)

Adam B said:


> If you share a room with him, he signs with his DNA.


 ...and bears a striking resemblance to a map of Hawaii...


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)

Attention racers!

Bring the kids out for this glorious event in where we honor our favorite failure.

I wil be bringing an activity for the young'uns, and upon completion, they will receive a treat.

Despite your initial reaction, I can guarantee you that it's completely legal.


----------



## jar (Mar 2, 2010)

*Role center adjustment for the T3*

Anyone have any?

They're the control arm mount points.


----------



## Street Sweeper (Feb 8, 2013)

*2015 Touring Car Masters - Adelaide - Race 1*

This is the only channel I need. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKRG3xqJ2nw

1:1 VTA The sound and the way these cars move around when hopping crubs and jockeying for position, Just about makes someone want to sell everything and move to Australia.

Edit:
Here they are racing Utes.... that's Australian for El Camino...
2015 V8 Ute Series - Adelaide - Race 1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvyCzd0Dhmk



More Edit:
Oh-Emm-Gee I need to got to bed
Here they are racing Short Course trucks on the same course as VTA and Utes

2015 Stadium Super Trucks - Adelaide - Race 1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVvfm-WFpsY

Racing for the trucks starts at 13:50 because one of them rolled it on the parade lap.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Sooo close.........


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Oh yes...


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Street Sweeper said:


> Oh-Emm-Gee I need to got to bed


Mel, you do realize that they have these things called DVRs and/or Tivos, right?


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Street Sweeper said:


> 1:1 VTA The sound and the way these cars move around when hopping crubs and jockeying for position, Just about makes someone want to sell everything and move to Australia.


Very cool racing. I wish we had to drive the rc version like they do theirs.


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

Jake and me will be there for WGT, Had to get a new receiver this week his was acting up.

Doug K.


----------



## Street Sweeper (Feb 8, 2013)

DougK said:


> Jake and me will be there for WGT, Had to get a new receiver this week his was acting up.
> 
> Doug K.


Likely story, we've all heard that before.... Maybe the fact is, the kid just can't drive..... Or... maybe now I'm just pissed it takes me so long to pass him...

Anyway, see you tomorrow!


Yes Joe, you are right. I believe youtube would have waited until tomorrow. But for some reason I couldn't.


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

You boys have fun today! Wish I could make it out.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Happy to report that Wise was taken down, twice. Thanks to everyone that made the 37th running of this race a success. Also, a big thanks to all the people who came in from out of town. Nice to see some people I haven't seen in years. Hope everyone had as good a time as I did.

Till next time chumps.......


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

It was a blast. Full mains of F1 and USGT. Wayne getting taken down in 1/12 scale by a CRC car!! To bad we didn't record it.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Billy Sydor even showed up all the way from KC just to take Mike Wise down!


----------



## ic-racer (Jan 21, 2007)

I had a great time, wish I didn't have to leave early.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

I showed up from Brunswick to take Mike Wise down in F1.

We need to post pictures from the "Impressions of Mike Wise" art gallery. There were some inspirational works presented.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I just wanted to thank everyone who came out for NORCAR's 37th annual running of the "Take Down Mike Wise" race! Over 50 entries and some really good racing.

Here's a quick recap:

Hot lap TC:
Bill Sydor

Hot lap F1:
Joe Kleaboner

Coloring contest winner:
Joe Kleaboner

17.5 WGT:
1. Pat barber (TQ)
2. Doug Keener
3. Roberto!

F1:
1. Joe Kleaboner (TQ)
2. Chuck Smith
3. Ron Mick

USGT:

1. Chris Vogan (TQ)
2. Ron Mick
3. Eric Meeks

1/12 spec:

1. Brankica
2. Katelyn (TQ)
3. Jacob

TC 17.5 "B":

1. John Koblek
2. Eric Meeks
3. Adam 

TC 17.5 "A":

1. Bill Sydor (TQ)
2. Paul Ciccarello
3. Chris Vogan

1/12 17.5:

1. Dana Bailes
2. Wayne Gerber (TQ)
3. Mike McBride

VTA:

1. Pat Barber (TQ)
2. Steve S.
3. Mel Parsons


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Why don't I see Mike Wise's name in the results anywhere?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

CarbonJoe said:


> Why don't I see Mike Wise's name in the results anywhere?


I think it's safe to say he was taken down rather easily...


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

Just like the famous Chris Goetz, Buddy Blystone, wrestling matches, I gave up quick and was on the bottom the whole time. 

#NotReady


----------

